# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  what workout should I do while using sustanon 250

## asvt

hi I'm about to take sustanon 250 for 2 months at 250mg a week followed by clomid at the end. Whilst taking this shoud I use a more intense workout currently I'm doing the max ot workout 6-9 work sets of 4-6 reps for each muscle group, one muscle group each day 5 days a week. Also I'm currently eating about 2600 calories a day whilst using sustanon should I eat more calories? I weigh 145lbs at about 11% BF. Also should I take the clomid about 2 weeks after I finish the sustanon? Thanks for any help you can give me.

I'm 18 years old weigh 145lbs at about 11% BF been training for nearly 2 years

----------


## kaberle_15

All you need is food, forget about steroids and keep eating!!!!!

----------


## asvt

How much do you think I should be eating?

----------


## kaberle_15

> How much do you think I should be eating?


If you are 145lbs now I think you should be eating whatever is infront of you. How tall are you?

----------


## Markosterone

250mg sustanon per week will not do to much for you... try 500mg/week

try eating at least 3000-3500 calories a day....

really depends on your goal ?

----------


## kaberle_15

> 250mg sustanon per week will not do to much for you... try 500mg/week
> 
> try eating at least 3000-3500 calories a day....
> 
> really depends on your goal ?


At 18 years old and 145lbs he doesn't need any steroids , he could take any dose and it wont do much for him because his diet is garbage.

----------


## Mazzive_T

seems like you need to do a bit more research bud. I think on behalf of everyone on this forum we dont want to see any harm come to you. So youve come to the right place to learn, but dont do anything until you are completely sure about what your doing. T.

----------


## asvt

I read somewhere that taking 250mg a week of sustanon could get you gains of 20lbs in a couple of months to a novice user is this true or is it just to make you buy it. Also what could I expect from taking 500mg a week. Also my diet is not garbage I eat lean proteins, complex carbs and healthy fats coming from chicken breasts, whey protein, oats, wholewheat bread, salmon and more. 
I'm height is about 5"10

----------


## elcoman

You really should consider the advise of waiting on the steroids Bro. Just by eating right, working out properly, and getting good rest you can grow just like you were on steroids. Your at the perfect age to grow naturally. You could really blow up following the advise of these guys on this board. God I wish I was your age again lol. Good luck to you.

----------


## asvt

Thanks for the replies guys

----------


## Mal87

Hey everyone, Im a femal to male trans man and was using sust on prescription for close to 2 years untill i changed to testogel.
I want to tell all the steroid abuses here if your not seeing a doctor you really dont know what your doing to your body... 250mg a week is too much as it is, when i have my blood test the testostorone levels dont start to come back to normal untill 12-14 days after 1 injection of sust 250mg.
So even if your having it every week you keep building it up and up and up and putting extra stress on your body. To much sust, especially 500mg a week (you must be crazy and not care about your health) I bet you get hot and cold sweets, feel faint and feel on edge whilst you awake. Sound like your a 45 year old woman well its becasue to much T turns into estrogen (female hormone) when you abuse it, why do you think some steriod users get bitch tits.
I chose to swap to testogel as it is a 50mg a day solution i rub into my skin, so i dont gets extream high testostorone levels like i used to at the start of my shot then it wears of over the fortnight. Its simpaly an controlled daily dose of T.

Lets face it guys and girls, men have 10-12 times the natural amount of testostrone that myself and women produce and you are injecting more than 2-4 times more sust than i ever did.

My advice as a prescribed steroid user and a personal trainer is please for you health 1 amp of 250mg every 10-14 days should be your limit if your not going to consault a doctor (preferbally and endocronologist, Hormone dr). Go to a nutritionist and find out your metabolic rate and extra calories you burn each day to ensure you eat enough to gain enough.

----------


## l2elapse

dooooooooont do it

----------


## dec11

> Hey everyone, Im a femal to male trans man and was using sust on prescription for close to 2 years untill i changed to testogel.
> I want to tell all the steroid abuses here if your not seeing a doctor you really dont know what your doing to your body... 250mg a week is too much as it is, when i have my blood test the testostorone levels dont start to come back to normal untill 12-14 days after 1 injection of sust 250mg.
> So even if your having it every week you keep building it up and up and up and putting extra stress on your body. To much sust, especially 500mg a week (you must be crazy and not care about your health) I bet you get hot and cold sweets, feel faint and feel on edge whilst you awake. Sound like your a 45 year old woman well its becasue to much T turns into estrogen (female hormone) when you abuse it, why do you think some steriod users get bitch tits.
> I chose to swap to testogel as it is a 50mg a day solution i rub into my skin, so i dont gets extream high testostorone levels like i used to at the start of my shot then it wears of over the fortnight. Its simpaly an controlled daily dose of T.
> 
> Lets face it guys and girls, men have 10-12 times the natural amount of testostrone that myself and women produce and you are injecting more than 2-4 times more sust than i ever did.
> 
> My advice as a prescribed steroid user and a personal trainer is please for you health 1 amp of 250mg every 10-14 days should be your limit if your not going to consault a doctor (preferbally and endocronologist, Hormone dr). Go to a nutritionist and find out your metabolic rate and extra calories you burn each day to ensure you eat enough to gain enough.


troll!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tcarn01

go back to being a women..

----------


## Apollon

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum and the main reason i registered is because i need some advice from experts in terms of steroids and sustanon specifically. I am 19 years old i weight about 80kg and my height is 1.82cm. I train seriously about 2 years now and i was recently thinking of getting into a cycle. I am totally unexperienced to it so i would like some advice and suggestions. I am thinking of using Sustanon 250 (500mg a week) for about 8 weeks. What do you think?

----------


## BBTrevor

Hmm yeah some good advice in here for your age and weight! along with food you should also get on a weight gainer type shake twice a day morning and night for extra calories, I went from 150-185 in just under a year when I got serious and started to eat properly and take my diet serious and got on a weight gainer protein shake and also took the old school creatine two spoons full in a glass of a water and trained hard and got alot of rest and grew like a ballon before I even considerd juice when I started to hit my natural barrier around 235lbs with a bodyfat of around 6percent then hit the wall and started to cycle alot and then masses up, seems like alot of people are in a ig rush in this now now now 20second abs and arms workout they push in today society, its hard work blood and gutts Dorian yates style! Have to go all out and put in the time and effort!

----------


## Far from massive

Trevor, I know your new here so don't take this wrong but its a good idea to look at both the dates a thread was started as well as the date of the last relevent post. This thread was posted 5 1/2 years ago and has not had a relevant post in 5 yrs so there is no need to post on it.

----------

